# States adopting codes



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Why is it that states are not current with the code cycles. PA will not adopt 2011 until 2013, is there a reason?


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

NC is not adopting 2011 from what I hear. They decided they didn't want to increase construction costs in this down economy. That's what I heard anyway. It is the first time I can remember us not adopting the latest code. It usually always takes effect in June.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Here in Oregon we have a state Electrical & Elevator Board. One of their jobs is to go through the newest NEC cycle and modify it how they see fit for the state. It's called the Oregon Electrical Specialty Code.

This year the 2011 NEC goes into effect, as modified by the Oregon Specialty Code, in mid-April (I think).

Some of the code language from the NEC won't go into effect for another year (primarily arc fault requirements... we're still on the 2005 NEC language for arc fault stuff).


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

The jurisdiction I work for skipped over the 2005 NEC entirely. Stayed with the 2002 until March of 2009. Then we went to the 2008. We are just starting to have discussions on the 2011. We would like to jump on it ASAP , but it will take 6 months or more to get it voted on by the county council.
Another issue some jurisdiction are having is budgets. Our department is an enterprise fund, we are self supporting and our budget is cut to the bones.
The county council is not in favor of us raising our permit fees again either so thats not an option this year. 

To adopt the 2011 NEC we will need to purchase a minimum of 35 code books and 8 NEC Handbooks. (There is no great discount on these from the NFPA either) Then we need to talk about code update training for a minimum of 30 people. 

This is just for the electrical side of things, now think about all the other codes the jurisdiction is involved with. For example my jurisdiction does Electrical, mechanical,right-of-way,zoning,well and septic, complaint and building inspections. (The local Fire Marshall handles Their own) We also do Residential and commercial: electrical, mechanical, building,life safety, zoning,well and septic, disability,and right-of way reviews for every drawing submitted for permit. All of these require their own specific code and the people involved require the specific code books.

Other jurisdictions in the state have it written into their laws that the new code becomes law after XX months of publishing. But they have much lower expenses too


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

The NEC does not need to change every three years. Hopefully WA does not adopt the new Arc fault rules in the 2011. Should get rid of the ones from 08 while they are at it. With what permits cost here customers need to save money some how..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> The NEC does not need to change every three years. Hopefully WA does not adopt the new Arc fault rules in the 2011. Should get rid of the ones from 08 while they are at it. With what permits cost here customers need to save money some how..


We're still on the 2005 arc fault language, but we're adopting the 2011 arc fault language next year, with the exception of dining rooms.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Arc faults are ludicrious. Nothing more than the breaker companies buying off the NFPA. Complete crappola.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

The 2011 NEC with the massachusetts amendments took effect January 1st.2011 even though we could not get the printed book till the 1st of March 2011... they are usually never late with the Book but this cycle they were.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> Arc faults are ludicrious. Nothing more than the breaker companies buying off the NFPA. Complete crappola.


You know they put thoses in just to take away you're profit nitro..:laughing:


----------



## UncleBill (Oct 23, 2014)

It has always been fairly common for jurisdictions to adopt the latest NEC changes based on the amount of changes. Many didn't follow the 2002 changes because there were so many and they felt it was too much to expect everyone to be able to adjust to it so they gave a grace period. Here in Arizona most inspectors, when they find something that doesn't follow the latest code will sign off anyways but tell you what you need to know the next time...


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

My explanation may be a little convoluted but here it goes:

The reason PA is two cycles behind is because the are on the 2009 building code, and it the building code cycle that recognizes which NEC code cycle is in play. When (in early 2015) they adopt the the current building code, they will adopt both the 2011 and 2014 NEC code cycles. 

This is as per a local inspection company's CEC.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I had a strange thing happen the other day. I pulled a permit in culpeper and the lady at the counter ASKED ME what codes I would be following? ? I said excuse me? She said yeah, nec? Usbc? 2009? 2012?

I said nec 08, usbc 09.
I have never ever been asked what codes I would be following.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Abolish the NEC. Replace it with something not sold out to special interests and manufacturers.


----------



## FaultCurrent (May 13, 2014)

One if the biggest reasons is money. The NFPA will not give up one years worth of code book sales to make the NEC adoption date concurrent with IBC, IMC, IPC, etc. Hence we have the Building Code as 2012 but the NEC is 2011. My understanding is that many states have asked the NFPA to get with the program but they have refused. Next go round will be 2014 NEC and all others 2015.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

FaultCurrent said:


> One if the biggest reasons is money. The NFPA will not give up one years worth of code book sales to make the NEC adoption date concurrent with IBC, IMC, IPC, etc. Hence we have the Building Code as 2012 but the NEC is 2011. My understanding is that many states have asked the NFPA to get with the program but they have refused. Next go round will be 2014 NEC and all others 2015.


If they wouldn't have missed the deadline to publish the 1974 code, they would have bee 2 years behind


----------



## Carultch (May 14, 2013)

FaultCurrent said:


> One if the biggest reasons is money. The NFPA will not give up one years worth of code book sales to make the NEC adoption date concurrent with IBC, IMC, IPC, etc. Hence we have the Building Code as 2012 but the NEC is 2011. My understanding is that many states have asked the NFPA to get with the program but they have refused. Next go round will be 2014 NEC and all others 2015.


Is there any typical cycle for the building code (IBC, ASCE, etc), and its state adoptions?

Any way to predict when ASCE 7-05 will become obsolete and ASCE 7-10 will commence?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> manchestersparky said:
> 
> 
> > This is just for the electrical side of things, now think about all the other codes the jurisdiction is involved with. For example my jurisdiction does Electrical, mechanical,right-of-way,zoning,well and septic, complaint and building inspections. (The local Fire Marshall handles Their own) We also do Residential and commercial: electrical, mechanical, building,life safety, zoning,well and septic, disability,and right-of way reviews for every drawing submitted for permit. *All of these require their own specific code and the people involved require the specific code books*.
> ...


Our local Fire Marshal will be the_ first _to inform anyone of the volumes of NFPA codes his dept is responsible for


And i'll be the first to inform him (et all) that maybe 1% (in a good year) of the populace is actually compliant to it 


IE~ there's no '_public good_' in legislating what can not be enforced , or eventually implemented 

It places those , like EC's, in an uncomfortable _minority _, one where we're often beat out by sorts who *KNOW* _da man_ will never show. Add to this the punishment usually justifies the crime for them *TO* do so

~CS~


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

In Ohio, non-residential construction (including 4 family and above) are on the 2014 NEC.

1, 2 and 3 family are on the 2011 NEC.

It's bad enough trying to keep up with the changes in the NEC let alone try and remember the differences between two different editions and then enforce the provisions with any proficiency.

Pete


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

The state of NH required anyone licensed to complete a 2014 update before the end of 2014. 

All fine and well, until one tries to actually get an inspector out on the _western_ side of the state....

Last i heard they've 3 EI's ....

3 for an_ entire_ state! 


~CS~


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> The state of NH required anyone licensed to complete a 2014 update before the end of 2014.
> 
> All fine and well, until one tries to actually get an inspector out on the _western_ side of the state....
> 
> ...


Hell, get a fourth and we can bust out a game or two of Euchre!:laughing:

Seriously, that seems like a LOW number. Do those inspectors look at resi and comm?

Ohio has State inspectors that look at non-dwelling only where there is no local county or municipal jurisdiction.

Pete


----------

